# Flannel Jackets



## marv (May 6, 2016)

Volcom Tech Flannel

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

I know this is old but with the season now here... Dixxon Flannel Company has a couple pretty sick flannel jackets.


----------



## caboholic (Dec 24, 2018)

NCRider said:


> Does anyone know any good flannel jacket brands or where to get a good one for late season shredding? All the ones I see are mostly cotton or polyester with no DWR. I'm assuming these would soak and not very ideal if it gets cold through the day.
> 
> Any tips or suggestions would be very appreciated. Thanks guys!
> 
> PS: I found this brand called Saga. Any good?


I have one of Saga's insulated flannels that has DWR coating and love it. So much, in fact, that I wore holes in the elbows from constant use. That said, be aware that the sizing isn't always consistent (especially between seasons) so a return might be needed if you get the wrong size.


----------

